# Header and Footer Span



## smartbusiness (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for some help to explain to me how I can extend the header and footer on the website I am building so that they span across the full background rather than just the center, but the rest of the template remains within the template constraints.

I am not the brightest spark when it comes to coding but believe it has to do with taking the header and footer out of the div and placing the codes somewhere else and something about the css. However, that is the point where I get stuck, what do I place where? I am learning about CSS but my knowledge is still limited.

my website is http://www.smartbusinessbasics.com

I would really appreciate your help 
Kindest Regards


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

The template you are using is not easy to adapt due to the way it has been set up. Additionally it does not lend itself to having the header and footer expand across the entire width of a screen. It will look broken.
I would also consider allowing people to right click. The copyright thing does not stop people copying the content, it just causes frustration.


----------



## smartbusiness (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank You, not the answer I really wanted, however, I understand, although there are more and more template structures similar to mine that have been successfully adapted to show this change in the header and footer. 

I will just need to continue my search into adapting this website, but I do appreciate your answer so once again, thank you


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I never said it is impossible, just difficult.

Look at the html


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en-gb" lang="en-gb" >
 <head>
  <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" />
  <base href="http://www.smartbusinessbasics.com/" />
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
  <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />
  <meta name="keywords" content="smart business basics, business solutions, business, small business, home based business, information, businesses, business information, business, solutions, business startup, working from home" />
  <meta name="description" content="Smart Business Basics - Building Better Business Skills" />
  <meta name="generator" content="Joomla! 1.5 - Open Source Content Management" />

  <title>Smart Business Basics.com - Building Better Business Skills</title>
  <link href="/index.php?format=feed&amp;type=rss" rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" />
  <link href="/index.php?format=feed&amp;type=atom" rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom 1.0" />
  <style type="text/css">
    <!--

.osolCaptchaBlock{
	width:100%;
}
.osolCaptchaBlock label{
	
}
.osolCaptchaBlock table td{
	
	text-align:center;
}

    -->
  </style>
  <script type="text/javascript" src="/media/system/js/mootools.js"></script>
  <script type="text/javascript" src="/media/system/js/caption.js"></script>

  <link rel="stylesheet" href="/templates/system/css/system.css" type="text/css" />
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="/templates/system/css/general.css" type="text/css" />

  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/templates/sbb2a/css/template.css" />
  <!--[if IE 6]><link rel="stylesheet" href="/templates/sbb2a/css/template.ie6.css" type="text/css" media="screen" /><![endif]-->
  <!--[if IE 7]><link rel="stylesheet" href="/templates/sbb2a/css/template.ie7.css" type="text/css" media="screen" /><![endif]-->
  <script type="text/javascript" src="/templates/sbb2a/script.js"></script>
 </head>
<body>

<div id="art-page-background-simple-gradient">
</div>
<div id="art-main">
<div class="art-Sheet">
    <div class="art-Sheet-tl"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-tr"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-bl"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-br"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-tc"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-bc"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-cl"></div>

    <div class="art-Sheet-cr"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-cc"></div>
    <div class="art-Sheet-body">
<div class="art-Header">
    <div class="art-Header-jpeg"></div>
<div class="art-Logo">
 <h1 id="name-text" class="art-Logo-name"><a href="/">Smart Business Basics.com</a></h1>
 <div id="slogan-text" class="art-Logo-text">Building Better Business Skills</div>
</div>


</div>
<div class="art-nav">
<ul class="art-menu"><li class="item28"><a href="http://www.smartbusinessbasics.com"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Home</span></a></li><li class="item113"><a href="/index.php/startup-kit"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Startup Kit</span></a></li><li class="item106"><a href="/index.php/survival-kit"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Survival Kit</span></a></li><li class="item122"><a href="/index.php/review-panel"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Review Panel</span></a></li><li class="parent item123"><a href="/index.php/mastermind-group"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Mastermind Group</span></a><ul><li class="item125"><a href="/index.php/mastermind-group/mastermind-group-at-work">Mastermind Group at Work</a></li></ul></li><li class="item124"><a href="/index.php/self-development"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><span class="t">Self Development</span></a></li></ul></div>


<div class="art-contentLayout">
<div class="art-content">

<table class="position" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr valign="top">
<td width="50%"><div class="art-Post">
		    <div class="art-Post-body">
		<div class="art-Post-inner">
		
		<div class="art-PostMetadataHeader">
		<h2 class="art-PostHeader"> 
		Latest News
		</h2>

		
		</div>
		
				<div class="art-PostContent">
		
		<ul class="latestnews">
	<li class="latestnews">
		<a href="/index.php/review-panel" class="latestnews">
			The Business Review Panel</a>
	</li>
	<li class="latestnews">

		<a href="/index.php/startup-kit/108-startup-kit/119-primary-market-research-" class="latestnews">
			Primary Market Research </a>
	</li>
	<li class="latestnews">
		<a href="/index.php/startup-kit/108-startup-kit/118-goal-setting-criteria" class="latestnews">
			Goal Setting Criteria</a>
	</li>
	<li class="latestnews">

		<a href="/index.php/testing-your-business-idea/116-business-review-form" class="latestnews">
			Business Review Form</a>
	</li>
	<li class="latestnews">
		<a href="/index.php/startup-kit/108-startup-kit/115-goals-setting-map-your-route-to-success" class="latestnews">
			Goals Setting - Map Your Route to Success</a>
	</li>
</ul>

		</div>
		<div class="cleared"></div>
		
		
		</div>
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
</td>
<td><div class="art-Post">
		    <div class="art-Post-body">

		<div class="art-Post-inner">
		
		<div class="art-PostMetadataHeader">
		<h2 class="art-PostHeader"> 
		Popular
		</h2>
		
		</div>
		
				<div class="art-PostContent">
		
		<ul class="mostread">
	<li class="mostread">
		<a href="/index.php/component/content/article/84-testimonial/80-testimonials" class="mostread">

			Testimonials</a>
	</li>
	<li class="mostread">
		<a href="/index.php/the-inner-sanctum-mastermind-groups" class="mostread">
			The Business Mastermind Group</a>
	</li>
	<li class="mostread">
		<a href="/index.php/component/content/article/1-latest-news/22-whats-new" class="mostread">

			Whats New</a>
	</li>
	<li class="mostread">
		<a href="/index.php/component/content/article/42-articles/103-what-is-a-feasibility-study" class="mostread">
			What is a Feasibility Study?</a>
	</li>
	<li class="mostread">
		<a href="/index.php/component/content/article/42-articles/35-creating-the-wow-factor" class="mostread">

			Creating The WOW! Factor</a>
	</li>
</ul>
		</div>
		<div class="cleared"></div>
		
		
		</div>
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>

		
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<div class="art-Post">
    <div class="art-Post-body">
<div class="art-Post-inner">
<div class="art-PostMetadataHeader">
<h2 class="art-PostHeader"> 
Building Better Business Skills
</h2>
</div>
<div class="art-PostContent">
<div class="art-article"><p> </p>

<div style="text-align: center;"><img src="/images/stories/product001.jpg" border="0" width="403" height="213" /></div>
<p style="text-align: justify;"><br />Take a hard look at your business, are there things you are not happy about? The choices you made yesterday brought about the success you have today. You are responsible for what you have done in creating the results that effect your business. When you chose the behaviour, you choose the consequences.</p>
<p style="text-align: justify;">If you are looking for dramatic changes in how effective you are in your business, you will need to take responsibility for your decisions . It is only if you don't understand the rules of business, such as which behaviour gets the results you want, or when you lack the strategies or the plan, you are likely to overlook conditions and requirements that would guarantee your success.</p>
<h3><strong><a href="/index.php/component/content/article/108-startup-kit/81-getting-started">Business Startup Kit</a> </strong></h3>
<p style="text-align: justify;">The Startup kit provides information that is relevant to starting a new business venture. No-one can make the right decision for you about business or its structure; this decision lies entirely in your hands. However, it is always wise to err on the side of caution rather than to find out at a later date that the person you thought may be the ideal partner in your business because he/she is an old and trusted friend, or an excellent life parner, may not only break the business apart over a misunderstanding but could result in the loss of a good friend or a marriage meltdown. Nothing can place strain on a marriage more than financial worries when a business goes wrong.</p>
<div style="text-align: justify;"><span style="font-family: Arial;"> </span></div>
<h3 style="text-align: justify;"><strong><span style="color: #999999;"><a href="/index.php/component/content/120">Business Survival Kit</a></span></strong></h3>
<p style="text-align: justify;">Your business is your responsibility, how far are you going to let the laws of nature test your endurance before you do something about it. The choices you made yesterday brought about the the results you have today. If you don't like what you have, stop making excuses, get ready to act and move on. Clear goals are the key to managing business. Business survival is about achieving set objectives, it is not about pushing hard and never being satisfied.</p>
<p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="color: #999999;"><a href="/Table/Business-Survival-Kit/"></a></span></p>

<h3 style="text-align: justify;"><span style="color: #ff6600;"><strong><a href="/index.php/component/content/category/76-self-development">Self Development</a> </strong></span></h3>
<p style="text-align: justify;">Whether you are in a bad relationship, a dead end carreer, an unsuccessful business venture or a harmful, destructive habit, the Self Development Kit will uncover the influences that effect your life and the role you take in shaping your future success and happiness. You are not born with these patterns of behaviour they are learned. Recognizing and eliminating illogical behaviour  is the first step, you choose your behaviour, you choose the consequences. Because of the nature of many small businesses often their activities are carried out from a home office and this in itself can lead to isolation and self-doubt. Sometimes all that is needed is some positive input to make you feel that you are on track.</p>
<h3 style="text-align: justify;"><strong><span style="color: #3366ff;"> <a href="/index.php/the-inner-sanctum-mastermind-groups">The Mastermind Group</a> </span></strong></h3>
<p style="text-align: justify;">Almost every major achievement or massive fortune in history is the direct result of a mastermind group, from the signing of the American Declaration of Independence to man's first flight to the moon. Napoleon Hill, author of 'Think and grow rich' defined the MasterMind principles as "The co-ordination of knowledge and effort of two or more people, who work towards a definite purpose, in the spirit of harmony". Therefore a MasterMind group is a unique collection of people  committed to sharing ideas, thoughts, opinions and information for a pre-determined purpose, goal or outcome. They bring together their collective talents and experiences in the achievement of a common goal.</p></div><span class="article_separator">&nbsp;</span>
</div>
<div class="cleared"></div>

</div>

		<div class="cleared"></div>

    </div>
</div>



		<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
		<tr>
										<td valign="top" width="100%" class="article_column">
				
<div class="art-Post">
    <div class="art-Post-body">
<div class="art-Post-inner">

<div class="art-PostMetadataHeader">
<h2 class="art-PostHeader"> 
Are You An Entrepreneur?
</h2>
</div>
<div class="art-PostContent">
<div class="art-article"><p style="text-align: justify;"> </p>
<p style="text-align: justify;">Some of these traits and characteristics have been observed in business people, who are considered to be entrepreneurs. Consider each point carefully and honestly and then take our quiz to find out if you are a true entrepreneur.</p>
<h3 style="text-align: center;">Definition of an Entrepreneur</h3>
<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="color: #333333;"> "An organizer or promoter of an enterprise". </span></div>
<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="color: #333333;">'One who owns, launches, manages, and assumes the risks of an economic venture."</span></div>

<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="color: #333333;"><br /></span></div>
<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="color: #333333;">Franklin Computer Dictionary and Thesaurus</span></div>
<div style="text-align: center;"><em><span style="color: #333333;"> 
</div><p>
 <span class="art-button-wrapper">
  <span class="l"> </span>
  <span class="r"> </span>
  <a class="readon art-button" href="/index.php/quizzes/94-entreprenurial-quiz">
  Read&nbsp;more...  </a>

 </span>
</p>
<span class="article_separator">&nbsp;</span>
</div>
<div class="cleared"></div>

</div>

		<div class="cleared"></div>
    </div>
</div>


</td>

								</tr>
		</table>



<div class="art-Post">
		    <div class="art-Post-body">
		<div class="art-Post-inner">
		
				<div class="art-PostContent">
		
		<form action="index.php" method="post">
	<div class="search">

		<input name="searchword" id="mod_search_searchword" maxlength="20" alt="Search" class="inputbox" type="text" size="20" value="search..."  onblur="if(this.value=='') this.value='search...';" onfocus="if(this.value=='search...') this.value='';" />	</div>
	<input type="hidden" name="task"   value="search" />
	<input type="hidden" name="option" value="com_search" />
	<input type="hidden" name="Itemid" value="1" />
</form>
		</div>
		<div class="cleared"></div>
		
		
		</div>
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>

		    </div>
		</div>
		
</div>
<div class="art-sidebar1"><div class="art-Block">
		    <div class="art-Block-tl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-bl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-br"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tc"></div>

		    <div class="art-Block-bc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-body">
		
		<div class="art-BlockHeader">
		    <div class="l"></div>
		    <div class="r"></div>
		    <div class="art-header-tag-icon">

		        <div class="t">
		Main Menu</div>
		    </div>
		</div>
				<div class="art-BlockContent">
		    <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
		
		<ul class="menu"><li id="current" class="active item1"><a href="http://www.smartbusinessbasics.com/"><span>Home</span></a></li><li class="item91"><a href="/index.php/quizzes"><span>Quizzes</span></a></li><li class="item48"><a href="/index.php/web-links"><span>Web Links</span></a></li><li class="item41"><a href="/index.php/faq"><span>FAQ</span></a></li><li class="item18"><a href="/index.php/news"><span>News</span></a></li><li class="item78"><a href="/index.php/contact-us"><span>Contact Us</span></a></li><li class="item100"><a href="/index.php/about-us"><span>About Us</span></a></li></ul>

				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
<div class="art-Block">
		    <div class="art-Block-tl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tr"></div>

		    <div class="art-Block-bl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-br"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-bc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-body">
		
		<div class="art-BlockHeader">

		    <div class="l"></div>
		    <div class="r"></div>
		    <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
		        <div class="t">
		Login Form</div>
		    </div>
		</div>
				<div class="art-BlockContent">

		    <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
		
		<form action="/index.php" method="post" name="login" id="form-login" >
		<fieldset class="input">
	<p id="form-login-username">
		<label for="modlgn_username">Username</label><br />
		<input id="modlgn_username" type="text" name="username" class="inputbox" alt="username" size="18" />
	</p>
	<p id="form-login-password">

		<label for="modlgn_passwd">Password</label><br />
		<input id="modlgn_passwd" type="password" name="passwd" class="inputbox" size="18" alt="password" />
	</p>
		<p id="form-login-remember">
		<label for="modlgn_remember">Remember Me</label>
		<input id="modlgn_remember" type="checkbox" name="remember" class="inputbox" value="yes" alt="Remember Me" />
	</p>
		<span class="art-button-wrapper"><span class="l"> </span><span class="r"> </span><input type="submit" name="Submit" class="button art-button" value="Login" /></span>

	</fieldset>
	<ul>
		<li>
			<a href="/index.php/component/user/reset">
			Forgot your password?</a>
		</li>
		<li>
			<a href="/index.php/component/user/remind">

			Forgot your username?</a>
		</li>
				<li>
			<a href="/index.php/component/user/register">
				Create an account</a>
		</li>
			</ul>
	
	<input type="hidden" name="option" value="com_user" />

	<input type="hidden" name="task" value="login" />
	<input type="hidden" name="return" value="L2luZGV4LnBocC9ob21l" />
	<input type="hidden" name="f389adc7560c5a1161b1e0b0e5a4b364" value="1" /></form>

				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>

		</div>
		
<div class="art-Block">
		    <div class="art-Block-tl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-bl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-br"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-bc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cl"></div>

		    <div class="art-Block-cr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-body">
		
		<div class="art-BlockHeader">
		    <div class="l"></div>
		    <div class="r"></div>
		    <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
		        <div class="t">
		Who's Online</div>

		    </div>
		</div>
				<div class="art-BlockContent">
		    <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
		
		 We have&nbsp;7 guests&nbsp;online
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>

		
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
<div class="art-Block">
		    <div class="art-Block-tl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-bl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-br"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-tc"></div>

		    <div class="art-Block-bc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cl"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cr"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-cc"></div>
		    <div class="art-Block-body">
		
		<div class="art-BlockHeader">
		    <div class="l"></div>
		    <div class="r"></div>
		    <div class="art-header-tag-icon">

		        <div class="t">
		Advertisements</div>
		    </div>
		</div>
				<div class="art-BlockContent">
		    <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
		
		<div class="bannergroup_text">

<div class="banneritem_text"><p><p><b>Rent to Buy your next website!</b><p>

Have the website you have always wanted for a price you can afford<p>
<b><a href="/index.php/component/banners/click/3" target="_blank">Websites by Design.net</a></b>
<br/><p><div class="clr"></div>
	</div>
<div class="banneritem_text"><p>
<br/>Craft Patterns Plus for all your craft patterns and craft related business information.</p><p><p>
<b><a href="/index.php/component/banners/click/7" target="_blank">Craft Impressions/Craft Patterns Plus</a></b><div class="clr"></div>
	</div>

</div>
				<div class="cleared"></div>

		    </div>
		</div>
		
		
				<div class="cleared"></div>
		    </div>
		</div>
		
</div>

</div>
<div class="cleared"></div>


<div class="art-Footer">
 <div class="art-Footer-inner">
  <a href="/index.php?format=feed&amp;type=rss" class="art-rss-tag-icon" title="Feed Entries">
	<img src="/templates/sbb2a/images/livemarks.png" alt="feed-image"  /></a>  <div class="art-Footer-text">
  <p>Copyright &copy; 2010  Smart Business Basics.com<br />
All Rights Reserved.</p>

    </div>

 </div>
 <div class="art-Footer-background"></div>
</div>

		<div class="cleared"></div>
    </div>
</div>
<div class="cleared"></div>
<p class="art-page-footer">Created by <a href="http://www.websitesbydesign.net">Websites by Design.net</a>.</p>
</div>


			<script type="text/javascript">
			var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
			document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
			</script>
			<script type="text/javascript">
			try {
			var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-11364872-3");
			pageTracker._trackPageview();
			} catch(err) {}</script>
			</body> 
</html>
```
Then there are five different stylesheets!

Then look at the actual footer, it ends off the the bottom of the box-shadow "page", move it and it will make the page look broken.

Compare it now to this template

1 css sheet

html

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">

<head>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css" />
  <title>Simple CSS</title>
</head>

<body class="about">
  <div id="wrapper">
    <ul id="navigation">

      <li><a href="http://forums.techguy.org/../index.php" class="home">CHouseLive</a></li>
      <li><a href="index.htm" class="about">About</a></li>
      <li><a href="html.htm" class="html">HTML</a></li>
      <li><a href="css.htm" class="css">CSS</a></li>
    </ul>
    <div id="header">
      <h1>Simple CSS</h1>

    </div>
    <div id="left-column">
      <h2>About this Template</h2>
      <p>Simple CSS has been designed by the <a href="http://www.chouselive.co.za/">CHouseLive</a> team for the purpose of
      demonstrating how easy it is to create a two columned web page using CSS and HTML.</p>
      <p>The template itself has been released under a <a href="http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/">creative commons
      3.0</a> license which enables the user to download the template and use it for any purpose they so wish, provided that
      a link back to the CHouseLive website remains within the footer of the template.</p>

      <p>All photographs used within this template are compliments of <a href="http://www.morguefile.com/">morgueFile</a>.</p>
      <h3>Design Elements</h3>
      <p>Simple CSS incorporates the use of minimum HTML and CSS to achieve an asthetically pleasing web page. Navigate to the
      HTML and CSS pages to view the coding or alternatively download the template. The template can be used in programmes
      such as DreamWeaver and Expression Web, where it can easly be saved as a dynamic webpage template or you can use an HTML
      editor or even just notepad to edit the web page.</p>
      <blockquote>
        <p><strong>What is HTML and CSS?</strong></p>
        <p>If a webpage where a house, the HTML would provides the structure, including the bricks and foundations; while CSS
        represents the paint and other decorative elements of the house.</p>

      </blockquote>
      <h4>The Structure</h4>
      <p class="picture-right"><img src="images/house.jpg" width="300" height="200" alt="house" /></p>
      <p>Simple CSS is made of five distinct sections:</p>
      <ul>
        <li>Horizontal menu</li>
        <li>Header</li>

        <li>Left column</li>
        <li>Right column</li>
        <li>Footer</li>
      </ul>
      <p>All five sections are enclosed in a wrapper which has then been centred.</p>
      <h4>The Paint</h4>

      <p>CSS has been used to style all elements of the page. While the page works in all browsers, modern browsers like
      Firefox, Opera and Safari will display rounded corners on images and blockquotes as well as subtle drop shadows on the
      main heading and wrapper. In older browsers and all versions of Internet Explorer these styles will be absent. As these
      styles simply enhance the design but are not essential the slight difference in rendering is not to be considered a flaw.</p>
    </div>
    <div id="right-column">
      <dl>
        <dt>Simple CSS</dt>
        <dd><a href="http://forums.techguy.org/files/simple.zip">Template<br /><span>Download the Simple CSS demonstration template</span></a></dd>
      </dl>

      <dl>
        <dt>Recommended Links</dt>
        <dd><a href="http://www.morguefile.com/">morgueFile<br /><span>Free photos for creatives by creatives</span></a></dd>
        <dd><a href="http://www.webhelpforum.co.uk/index.php">WebHelpForum<br /><span>Fast effictive relief from internet headaches</span></a></dd>
        <dd><a href="http://www.cssplay.co.uk/">Stu Nicholls<br /><span>Experiments with cascading style sheets - Doing it with Style</span></a></dd>

      </dl>
    </div>
    <div id="footer">
      <h4>&copy; Copyright 2010 - A <a href="http://www.chouselive.co.za/">CHouseLive</a> Template Demonstration</h4>
    </div>
  </div>

</body>

</html>
```
It would be relatively easy to move the header and footer, especially as the template is not reliant on images to create the look of the "page"


----------



## smartbusiness (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm sorry Caraewilton, I didn't mean to offend, I do appreciate that you took the time to answer me. I used a software called Artisteer to generate the website template to use with Joomla CMS so I don't have control over how the finished template is structured. 
However, I do appreciate your help and I am sorry if my reply sounded anything other than greatful as it certainly wasn't done intentionally.


----------

